

What Does Feature Creep Look Like? - Brian_Curliss
http://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/4i6c171wx4?videoFoam=true/?source=https://Profiles.io&friend=Brian+Curliss

======
wanda

      what does feature creep look like?
    

Discourse forum platform's desktop UI is a good example. [1]

[1] [https://meta.discourse.org](https://meta.discourse.org)

